# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Đen & Trắng Cafe - Cafe Sài Gòn

## thietht

Nằm ẩn mình trên con đường Tú Xương với nhiều hàng quán, Café Đen & Trắng hoàn toàn tách biệt với không khí xô bồ, ngột ngạt bên ngoài của Sài Gòn tráng lệ. Để đưa thực khách đến với một không gian thoáng mát, thơ mộng và trong lành.

Trong cuộc sống công nghiệp hóa chắc ai cũng muốn có 1 phút giây nào đó thật sự tĩnh lặng để bạn nghĩ về những gì đã qua, những điều hiện tại và những gì sẽ đến ở tương lai. Đến với café Đen &Trắng bạn sẽ có khoảnh khắc trải nghiệm những điều ấy trong một không gian âm nhạc sâu lắng cùng bạn bè và người thân. 




Đưa lối bạn vào café Đen & Trắng là những giàn dây leo sum suê ven lối đi như đang vẫy gọi, chào đón bạn, điều ấy sẽ cho bạn cảm giác như đang bước vào 1 thiên đường hoàn toàn khác. 

Thoạt nghe đến tên quán “café Đen và Trắng” chắc chắn ai cũng sẽ hình dung ra tông màu chủ đạo của quán sẽ là màu đen và màu trắng. Đó cũng là một nét đặc trưng của quán. Nhưng với sự thiết kế tài ba của chủ quán không những dung hoà được 2 tông màu trái trược nhau một cách tinh tế mà còn tạo cho café Đen & Trắng những sác màu muôn hình muôn vẻ tô điểm cho từng không gian riêng biệt. 




Không gian quán được chia ra nhiều khu vực phù hợp với mọi lứa tuổi và mọi tầng lớp trong xã hội. Đầu tiên phải nói đến không gian mở, được trang trí bởi những chậu câu kiểng xanh ươm, tràn đầy sức sống. Khu vực này luôn là sự lựa chọn của các thực khách yêu thích thiên nhiên, cây cỏ và muốn đắm mình vào không gian thoáng mát bên ngoài. 

Kế đó là không gian đóng với nền nhạc du dương và được trang trí bởi một hồ cá trải dài với những bức tranh nghệ thuật làm tôn vinh sự lịch thiệp, trang nhã cho khu vực này. Vì thế rất thích hợp cho những cuộc hẹn quan trọng, gặp gỡ khách hàng, bạn bè, người thân. 




Một không gian rất đặc biệt nữa là không gian cho những ai thích ngồi bệt để thưởng thức vị café đăng đắng, hay những ly nước ép mát lạnh…Góc không gian này cũng là 1 trong các vị trí mà thực khách yêu thích. Tuy nhỏ bé, đơn sơ nhưng chính cái nhỏ bé, đơn sơ ấy lại toát lên sự ấm áp, sự giản dị của café Đen & Trắng, làm ấm lòng những thực khách đến với nơi này. 


Ngoài ra, để đáp ứng được nhu cầu của tất cả các thực khách đặc biệt là những thực khách không thích mùi khói thuốc lá, Café Đen & Trắng đã tạo ra một góc không gian “không có khói thuốc lá” dành cho những ai không hút thuốc. Nhằm mang đến cho thực khách những gì thư thái và trong lành nhất. 

Bạn hãy thử 1 lần đến với café Đen & Trắng để tự mình cảm nhận những điều trên nhé!

Địa chỉ: 47 Tú Xương, Phường 7, Quận 3, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

Điện thoại: 01299765879

Email: nguyenthaosoftgrass@yahoo.com


>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Đen & Trắng Cafe*



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

